#ubuntu-tour 2011-04-11
<MadnessRed> hi
<MadnessRed> site is down again
<Muscovy> That's odd.
<Muscovy> It's up for me.
<MadnessRed> Oops! Google Chrome could not find ubuntutour.org
<MadnessRed> I am in the uk
<Muscovy> http://isitdown.co.uk/ubuntutour.org
<TourBot> Title: Is it Down - Check website status form this United Kingdom based server, you can confirm if a website is down or have any error (at isitdown.co.uk)
#ubuntu-tour 2011-04-15
<MadnessRed> hi all
<MadnessRed> !recent
<TourBot> Factoid 'recent' not found
<MadnessRed> !history
<TourBot> Factoid 'history' not found
<MadnessRed> !last]
<TourBot> Factoid 'last]' not found
<MadnessRed> !messages
<TourBot> Factoid 'messages' not found
#ubuntu-tour 2011-04-16
<MadnessRed> hi all
<Muscovy> Hello.
<MadnessRed> have you taken a look at the new-lang-system branch?
<Muscovy> Not too recently.
<Muscovy> Wasn't it merged with the main branch?
<MadnessRed> it was
<MadnessRed> but I have started using it again to implement the features we mentioned in the last meeting
<MadnessRed> I have redone the tour.py file
<Muscovy> Oh, I'll take a look then.
<MadnessRed> there is only 1 tour and thats in miscellaneous
<MadnessRed> the others will need convert to gettext
<MadnessRed> I'll commit a second page to it actually
<Muscovy> What's the full path to the new-lang branch?
<Muscovy> I'm running on a different partition so I can't just bzr pull.
<MadnessRed> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-tour/+junk/new-lang-system
<MadnessRed> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/+junk/new-lang-system
<TourBot> Title: new-lang-system : Code : “Ubuntu-Tour Team” team (at code.launchpad.net)
<Muscovy> Thanks.
<Muscovy> I'd probably move that to lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/new-lang-system if I was you, to make it show up on the code page.
<MadnessRed> kk
<Muscovy> The +junk means it isn't "part of a project" as far as Launchpad knows.
<MadnessRed> ok,
<MadnessRed> how do I create a branch again?
<MadnessRed> dw found it
<MadnessRed> anyway, did you get the new-lang-system?
<Muscovy> Still getting.
<Muscovy> I also had to install bzr. :|
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> we need to set some of the html designers on it,
<Muscovy> That looks cool.
<Muscovy> Good work.
<MadnessRed> it uses gettext for translations
<MadnessRed> or it would if gettext was set up properly, need to find someone who knows gettext to look at that
<MadnessRed> hi all
<MadnessRed> I have created a pot file so launchpad translations should be possible
#ubuntu-tour 2011-04-17
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
<Muscovy> Hello.
<hakimsheriff> Anything new?
<Muscovy> Not too much.
<MadnessRed> hi all
<Muscovy> Hello.
<MadnessRed> can we have another meeting soon
<Muscovy> Yes.
<MadnessRed> we need to organise people into getting the new layout sorted
<Muscovy> By the way, sorry I missed your emails about the new-lang-system and so on.
<Muscovy> My mail apparently has been down for at least the last week. :|
<MadnessRed> kk :/
<MadnessRed> I should probably write a follow up to that email now launchpad translations are set up
<Muscovy> Good idea.
<MadnessRed> when we get the new system sorted, I'll see what I can do about getting another article on omg!ubuntu!
<Muscovy> That would be great.
<MadnessRed> the other thing is, the six main categories, we need to decide what they will be before we can start importing the tours
